# Ragdoll kitten weight.



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

We got our Ragdoll boy at 12 weeks, and he weighed 1kg. He's now 1915g and is 16 weeks old. He has been ill with Giardia, but is on Flagyl syrup, and seems a lot better. Is he too small for his age??? Thanks.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> We got our Ragdoll boy at 12 weeks, and he weighed 1kg. He's now 1915g and is 16 weeks old. He has been ill with Giardia, but is on Flagyl syrup, and seems a lot better. Is he too small for his age??? Thanks.


Too small? If your weights and age are correct. Nope : http://www.myhillspet.com/~/media/News Downloads/KittenGrowthChart pdf.ashx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

who knows all kittens cats are different all my raggies are different sizes weights, if he is fine in himself it doesnt really matter


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks, I was just a little concerned that he was on the small side. He was quite skinny when we 1st got him, and has definitely filled out. He seems happy and healthy now!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

12 weeks = 1000gram
16 weeks = 1915gram

thats a weight gain of 900grams in 4 weeks. (I am officially jealous!!  Lol) 

Average weight gain for a kitten should be a minimal of 100grams per week. I feel at 12 weeks he was quite a bit smaller than he shouldve been, but now he is well within the healthy range and has gained far better in your care than he did with his breeder. 

whatever you are doing Amber you are doing it brilliantly so dont stop doing it. :thumbsup:

and the next time I have underweight kittens I will know who to send them to

(and no he is absolutely not too small for his age... anything around 1600-1700g would be acceptable at 16 weeks, he is 300g above that, which is brilliant!!:thumbup


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Awww thank you, what a kind and sweet post! I'm happy that he's doing better now. I think the Giardia took it out of him a bit bless him!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Awww thank you, what a kind and sweet post! I'm happy that he's doing better now. I think the Giardia took it out of him a bit bless him!


You have just been awarded the forums equivalent of a gold medal.Tje does not give out that kind of praise often


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Oooo I am honored!!!  He really was skinny when we picked him up. I could really feel his spine bless him. I have been so worried about this lil fluff ball!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Oooo I am honored!!!  He really was skinny when we picked him up. I could really feel his spine bless him. I have been so worried about this lil fluff ball!


Its amazing how they start to pile on the pounds once they get their "little problems" sorted.My ragdoll is now 9months and nearly 5kg :scared:He didnt have any real Health problems but was a bit on the light side as a baby.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Blimey, he's done well! What colour is he?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Blimey, he's done well! What colour is he?


Thats him in my avitar he's a seal bicolour,that was taken a few days ago.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Awwww he is stunning!!! I do like the seals! Actually I like all the colours lol!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Awwww he is stunning!!! I do like the seals! Actually I like all the colours lol!


I,m a new convert to raggies (long story) dont really know a lot about their different colours.I know more about "them as a breed."What colour is yours.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a lil blue mitted boy!

Here's Marlow today lol!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

buffie said:


> Thats him in my avitar he's a seal bicolour,that was taken a few days ago.


Those eyes, those eyes :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*Amber* said:


> I have a lil blue mitted boy!
> 
> Here's Marlow today lol!


I dont know if its the pic & your other pics but he looks like a seal mitted? Might be my comp though?

where did you buy your boy from? what colour / pattern are his parents? 

Heres my blue boy:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like a dark blue to me TB.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I was thinking he is getting really dark now! He was sold as a blue mitted. I got him from Woodypaws Ragdolls in Essex. His mum and dad were both blue mitted. His mum's mum and dad were seal colourpoint and blue tabby mitted, and his dad's mum and dad were blue colourpoint and seal bicolour. I was thinking that his colour is very dark compared to most other blues I've seen! :confused1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

it might be my comp screen i dont know how to change it 
his lovely!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

As I said I dont know much about "colours" but I do know that he is gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## hhyde80 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi, I have a similare story to Amber. I would be grateful if Amber could let me know what she fed her Ragdoll on. I collected my kitten last Saturday. He was small and weighs 2lb 2oz (he is 15 weeks old). I took him to the vet today who said he probably has giardia. He has prescribed Panacur to give him for the next week. I really hope he gets better and that I can help his weight along. I also have a 17 week old but he is fine and is 4lb 4oz (17 weeks).
Any advice would be appreciated. Hayley:thumbup:


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

hhyde80 said:


> Hi, I have a similare story to Amber. I would be grateful if Amber could let me know what she fed her Ragdoll on. I collected my kitten last Saturday. He was small and weighs 2lb 2oz (he is 15 weeks old). I took him to the vet today who said he probably has giardia. He has prescribed Panacur to give him for the next week. I really hope he gets better and that I can help his weight along. I also have a 17 week old but he is fine and is 4lb 4oz (17 weeks).
> Any advice would be appreciated. Hayley:thumbup:


Hi, I'm sorry that you too are going through a similar experience, it's not nice! To start with, I fed the dry food the breeder said she was feeding, which was a mixture of Royal Canin babycat, and Hill's kitten food. The breeder said she fed felix / whiskas wet food which I hate, but I fed him what he was used to to start with. After a while, I changed him onto Orijen dry food (the chicken one) which I fee fed, and half a naures menu kitten pouch in the morning, and half at night. He has unfortunately gone downhill again since breaking his leg, and reacting to the metacam pain killers they gave him! He has the runs really bad again, sometimes with blood, and the vet put him back on another 2 week course of Flagyl syrup in case the Giardia has come back, which he's on now, and the vet has also put him onto Royal Canin sensitivity control food to help his tum, but I'm going back to the vets in the morning, as he seems really bad. I spoke to the vet today, and he said he'll probably put him on steroids and probiotics, and they want another poo sample to test for campylobacter, as he wasn't tested for this a this when they did the last PCR test. I have been in tears, and I'm slowly losing the will to live! Constant cat runs is very stressful to deal with!  I really hope your kitten is ok, are they treating your other cat too?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have I missed a thread somewhere I didnt know that your poor kitten had broken his leg.Iam so sorry to read this.Poor little mite and poor you,as if what had been happening before wasnt bad enough.I do hope he starts to feel better soon.Best wishes to you and fingers crossed this is sorted soon. x


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you! It has been such a stressful time, it really has! I have no idea how he broke his leg! One night, I just noticed he couldn't walk on it, so rushed him to the out of hours vet. She didn't think it was broken, and I went back 3 times before she would xray it and found he'd broken his outer 3 metacarpals leaving only one intact!  It's been a nightmare! He got his 1st 2 bandages off, so they splinted it and put stirrups on it, and he kept it on! They've recently changed it for a soft bandage, as the vet didn't like splints on growing kittens for long. It's been so hard him having the runs and being on cage rest, coz he gets poo on his bandage! I have to keep washing his bum and trying not to get his bandage wet, and most days recently, I just burst into tears! As much as I love him, I have not really been able to enjoy him yet, he's just had problem after problem!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

That must be so difficult,ordinary kitten behaviour when they have bandaged/splinted legs is hard enough to deal with never mind adding in a runny bum as well.That is so sad ,all you want to do is have fun with your kitten and enjoy him as he grows.I hope he gets over this soon and is back being a "nightmare kitten"for the right reasons soon. xx


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much! I would so love him to be a nightmare kitten for the right reasons! :thumbup: I think I should just ask the vets if Marlow and I can move in there, we spend most of our time there! The leg, I can deal with, and he really has been a good boy on cage rest bless him! The runs are getting me down, as I'm sure they are him too!  I'll update what the vet says tomorrow! xx


----------



## hhyde80 (Dec 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your little one Amber. I was trying to find out about Dukes problem last night and when I came across your post was so pleased that he had got over giardia and put his weight on. I do hope he gets better soon.
My breeder was feeding the same - Canin babycat and whiskas/Felix. I am gradually going to change but would like to get Duke through this Giardia problem first. He is so little, its very scary. The vet has prescribed the Panacur Oral which I have to treat both of them with. I have to put it in the wet food but they are just turning there noses up at it this morning so feel like I don't know what else to do. Plus Duke prefers dry food to the wet. What is the syrup that you mentioned?:
Fingers crossed you get on ok today x


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

hhyde80 said:


> So sorry to hear about your little one Amber. I was trying to find out about Dukes problem last night and when I came across your post was so pleased that he had got over giardia and put his weight on. I do hope he gets better soon.
> My breeder was feeding the same - Canin babycat and whiskas/Felix. I am gradually going to change but would like to get Duke through this Giardia problem first. He is so little, its very scary. The vet has prescribed the Panacur Oral which I have to treat both of them with. I have to put it in the wet food but they are just turning there noses up at it this morning so feel like I don't know what else to do. Plus Duke prefers dry food to the wet. What is the syrup that you mentioned?:
> Fingers crossed you get on ok today x


I really am sorry you are going through the same thing too, and I hope your little boy is well again soon! The Flagyl syrup is an antibiotic which kills Giardia, but the Panacur paste is very good at killing Giardia too! When I wormed Marlow with the Panacur paste, my vet advised not to put it on his food as I wouldn't know if he got the correct dose, so I found it easier to put him in a pillow case so he couldn't scratch me, and quickly squirt the dose in the back of his throat! They hate it, so they're not going to willingly eat it. I would advise you to do the same. Did the vet say that for Giardia, the Panacur dose should be given for 5 days? I will pm you! xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

out of all my raggies i can only remember jack's weight at 13 weeks old and that was 3lb 4oz. he's not the biggest of raggies even now at 10 1/2 years old, but as has already been said they come in all shapes and sizes. i know when i got raffles as a 3 year old, i thought all my raggies would be big like him (he weighed at the time 18lb and went up to 21 lb in his prime) but they were all quite light for a raggie and it wasnt until i got oliver this year who is also 3 that i got a large raggie again, he weighs in about 16 lbs.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like a blue to me


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Jenny, Marlow's asleep at the mo, but I'll weigh him when he wakes up, coz I'm curious what he weighs now. He's been so ill with the runs though! Been to the vets again this morning, and they gave him a steriod injection, and some sachets of Fortiflora probiotics to help his tum. They said to carry on with the Flagyl syrup, and the sensitivity food. They said his poo sample looked like a good one, so they will do another PCR test on that, and this time test for campylobacter too. He said his large intestine must be really inflamed for there to be blood in his poo. I so hope he's better soon!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh poor baby, i do hope he is fine soon, it must be so uncomfortable for him. they just dont deserve this, do they?


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I know, they just want to play!!!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

hhyde80- I am unable to send you another pm, as it says you have exceeded your mail space!  I'll post it here instead!

I'm so sorry that Duke is so ill! Luckily Marlow had 4 weeks free insurance with Petplan when I got him, so he was covered, and I carried on the insurance with Petplan, and have already made 2 claims! The 1st one was about 150 pounds, but this leg one has been roughly 200 pounds, I'm waiting and praying they will pay! I have the supercat plan which is 17 pounds something a month, but if I didn't have it, I would have spent 100's!!!  I paid 420 pounds for Marlow, so money is short anyway! We got Marlow on the 17th of October, just before he was 13 weeks. The Flagyl syrup is an antibiotic which tastes foul, but kills Giardia! He was on a 2 week course of it, and is now on another 2 week course! The Panacur is excellent at killing Giardia, but if he's not taking it, you need to speak to your vet! Trust me, a pillow case is great! Pop him in it, and wrap it around his neck fairly tight so he can't get his legs out, put him on your lap, hold the top of his head with your left hand, and at the same time stick a finger in the side of his mouth so he opens his mouth, do it quickly with the Panacur right at the back of his tongue, then quickly hold his mouth shut and tip his head up 'til he swallows. If he's not getting the right dose, it won't kill it! You may find the Flagyl easier as they need a smaller amount, but it's twice a day for 2 weeks my vet advised! I really hope your boy is ok! xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous kitten Marlow is, he certainly doesnt look under weight to me , he looks in lovely condition a credit to you, Is this your first Ragdoll ?. They are a lovely breed, we have 4 here and the 3 boys are huge !!!!!!...good luck with Marlow............CHRIS..


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much Chris! That's really sweet of you! Your Ragdolls are stunning!!!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, well I have just weighed Marlow again, and he is now 2400g. He will be 20 weeks on Tuesday. Bearing in mind he's been so ill with the runs, he's still managed to put a bit of weight on, so I'm pleased!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thats really good to hear, now perhaps you will carry on putting on weight


----------



## hhyde80 (Dec 3, 2010)

AMBER - Thanks for your advice and for replying back to me. After your message I managed to fool him into eating cod with the Panacur in it. To start he didn't want to know but once he saw Buddy tucking in he soon did. I have done that for 2 nights now so hopefully things should improve.
I am also taking him to a different vet as the one in my village was not very good. I am off this evening to the new vet so hopefully for peace of mind will feel better by this time tomorrow.
I hope Marlow is getting better. His weight sounds good for all that he has been through. Hopefully I can feed Duke up and try to get him above 2lb 2oz.
Thanks again, Hayley:thumbup:


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm so glad that you managed to successfully get the Panacur into him! :thumbup: I really do hope that your boy is soon feeling much better, and putting weight on! Marlow still has tummy probs at present!  The vet says I can take his bandage off his leg today, but I'm a little nervous! xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good to see that Marlow is managing to keep his weight up ,hope he is ok when you take his bandage off


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks, I still haven't taken it off, gotta pluck up the courage lol!


----------



## hhyde80 (Dec 3, 2010)

good luck Amber. I am sure his leg will be fine and that he will be better soon. I am so glad I went to a different vet. He was so much better. Duke is now on a different diet for the time being to see if things improve, if they don't the vet wants to do a stool test. He has asked me to get ins details from the breeder to claim back. Fingers crossed it will improve and the kitten food may of just been too rich for his tiny stomach. Hayley x


----------

